# March Chicago Show



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

This is where the slot car show is to be in March. Man, you ought to check this place out. It sure sounds like the place to be! Plenty to do besides the slot car stuff. We're likely to lose each other. Look for me in the fitness room - I'll be the one looking lost. 

http://www.clocktowerresort.com/Features.cfm

--Fordcowboy
Missouri


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

fordcowboy said:


> This is where the slot car show is to be in March. Man, you ought to check this place out. It sure sounds like the place to be! Plenty to do besides the slot car stuff. We're likely to lose each other. Look for me in the fitness room - I'll be the one looking lost.
> 
> http://www.clocktowerresort.com/Features.cfm
> 
> ...


 Does anyone know the date of this show?

Dan


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I think it's 3/19. A bit of bad news guys... Hooters Air recently cancelled their Rockford service when United muscled their way in to a couple of the same routes. The restaurant in town is still open and thriving however.

I'm debating having an "open house" for a few hours after the show at my basement track about 15 miles north of the event. It's on the way home for you guys coming down from Wisconsin, just a couple miles off the interstate. Anyone interested in running some laps at Roscoe Raceway in March? I've got a 4 lane road course with about 82 feet per lane on an I-shaped table that's four feet wide in the center and six feet wide on the ends. I've got a couple friends planning to come over that afternoon anyway.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

March 19 , 2006 admission for a adults is $ 5.00 under 16 free.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

TK Solver said:


> I'm debating having an "open house" for a few hours after the show at my basement track about 15 miles north of the event. It's on the way home for you guys coming down from Wisconsin, just a couple miles off the interstate. Anyone interested in running some laps at Roscoe Raceway in March? I've got a 4 lane road course with about 82 feet per lane on an I-shaped table that's four feet wide in the center and six feet wide on the ends. I've got a couple friends planning to come over that afternoon anyway.



Boy, I sure would like to come over, however, me thinks you're a wee bit too far from here.

:wave:


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

I would be nice if this event could be held on Saturday instead of Sunday. I know that I am not alone in not being able to attend on Sunday. I do however try and make it up Saturday afternoon and evening and get what I can from the vendors who open their rooms for the early bargin hunters and those who are unable to attend the full day. My hat is off to those vendors for their understanding.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm gonna consider Saturdays if I do a show in my area.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I used to love going to the Toledo slot car show on Saturday evenings at 6:00 PM. But I must have been the only one because the show was cancelled after running for quite a few years. I think the costs of the venues must keep rising and it's dealing a major blow to the show promoters. At some point they give up or move the show to a new location.


----------



## ramcatlarry (Oct 25, 2005)

I will be open and only an hour east of the clock tower on route 120 in McHenry, Illinois. Come early for Friday or Saturday racing in our 6000 sq ft 5 track raceway.

Raceworld Slotcar Raceway 4400-H West Elm Street, McHenry, Il 60050
815-759-9300 www.raceworldslotcar.com


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Where is the information for the slot car show posted?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

If you're going to see Raceworld in McHenry, consider a stop by the Volo Auto Museum just down the road. One of the best in the country. Worth an overnight even.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Scott, This one is at the Clocktower Inn in Rockford March 19th. I just have an old flyer so it doesn't have the time or admission fee. 

I googled Midwest slot car show 2006 and this seems to be the only place it is mentioned. I guess we are special.

I am going to have to skip this one. Eleven hours round trip is too much for one day. Good thing I scheduled a vacation in November.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

bttt here infor on show


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm wondering if the promoter is having trouble filling tables for the spring show. I've recieved 3 table applications. 2 in the last 3 weeks. I normally get just 2.
I had a table at the last show, but I won't be at the spring show. I will be at the November show. 
The extra distance is part of the reason I won't be there. Randy.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

A show Near Indianapolis,Indiana would be nice or is there one????


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Chicago Show Info*

Taz, how far is Indy from St. Louis? A show is held there.

Also, I got the mailing for both Richfield and Chicago shows. You can get one if you attend and fill out your name and address on their attendance sheets when you pay admission. Here's the show address:

Clock Tower Resort
7801 E. State St
Rockford, IL 
Hotel Reservations: 815 398-6000 Mention the slotcar show and get a vendor discount.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*SCJ NOT at Chicago*

Indy would be great............as we will *not* be at the "new" Green Bay, or ahhh I mean, Chicago area show!

Sorry, to all our loyal customers.....free vintage slot body (our choice) for any order placed the week following the Chicago slot show. Don't forget to mention HTBB and this thread when ordering.

:wave: 

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SCJ, will you be at the November Midwest Show? Randy.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

It's been kinda quiet about the March Chicago area show, so what time do the doors open?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Pretty sparse showing today. I'd guess the turnout was about 25% of what I saw last fall south of Chicago.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

How did it compare to the same show last March? Do you think it was the move further west away from the eastern vendors and bulk of the slot car population that did it in?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

moving it did not help the show i think  LP


----------

